# Rules Regarding Second Language Urdu for O Levels in the Context of Equivalence.



## Havoc (Feb 7, 2013)

Hello! As per my latest learning regarding rules of 2013, students who took second language urdu in o levels are not eligible to sit for the MCAT test :?... this system's so abstruse. Plz can anyone confirm that for me asap. its just getting on my nerves. I hope these are just rumors.


----------



## Anderson (Dec 18, 2010)

Havoc said:


> Hello! As per my latest learning regarding rules of 2013, students who took second language urdu in o levels are not eligible to sit for the MCAT test :?... this system's so abstruse. Plz can anyone confirm that for me asap. its just getting on my nerves. I hope these are just rumors.


Either call or meet the authorities to confirm.

Do not consider these rumours legitimate until you confirm them with relevant institutions.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

thats a weird rule...I gave urdu as a second language in my O levels and I was allowed to sit for the MCAT...maybe they liked the fact that I took hard core urdu in fsc then 

I'm pretty sure that this is just a rumour..but you need to look into it!


----------

